
Can Anyone Live in Full Software Freedom Today? - jammygit
http://faif.us/cast/2019/feb/19/0x61/
======
jammygit
OP here: in this podcast episode, some leading free software advocates from
the Software Freedom Conservancy give a 'confessional' about the proprietary
software they use and how its so hard to avoid compromises now. It comes after
their ogg/podcast was on hiatus for 1-2 years.

